# Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Pic updates!!



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Charlotte had twin girls last night. It was a text book kidding. This is her FF but she is a big girl, almost 2 years old. She is being a good mom and babies are nursing pretty good. I am really surprised with Charlotte's udder, it does not look like what you would expect on a FF. It is huge and I think that she will have more than enough milk. I wonder if I should milk some out or just let the babies have it. Anyway, I will keep an eye and if it feels tight, I will milk some out. Both the girls look like daddy........ sundgau color. One girl is almost identical to daddy, he is a broken sundgau and the other girl is perfect sundgau. One is a little smaller than the other but she is the fiesty one.....seems that is the way it is. I didn't get to bed until after 3 and am tired but I will take some pictures later today.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

:stars: :stars: Congrats!!!! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

Congrats! Get some sleep then get us some pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!! :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

That is AWESOME! That's so cool about her having lots of milk!  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

A big congrats.......  :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Can't wait for pics! :thumb: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!!*

Charlotte and girls are doing great. Here are a few pics that I took today.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Aw they are so cute!  comgrats!! :stars:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

So cute! Love the little coats! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

They are so adorable in their coats! Congratulations!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

They're adorable!!!!!


----------



## Kingsmeadow (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Congrats on the new babies. They are adorable and I love the coats.

They look Cou Blanc to me, not Sundau.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Aww...so cute............ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Thanks guys. I love them already. I am deciding names today.

Mom is a cou blanc and dad is a broken sundgau.

Sundgau (sundgow) - Black with white markings such as under body, legs, facial strips, etc.

It is hard to see their color with the coats but I will take some pics when the weather warms up and I take off their coats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Some examples of sundgau.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

:leap: They are adorable! So happy you had a great kidding!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

Examples of broken sundgau.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Charlotte had twin girls!!!!!! Very excited!!! Pics ad*

:hi5: Thanks.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Took these today. 2 days old tonight. Girls are doing great and mom is such a good mom.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

:stars: Congrats. The kids are just adorable. Charlotte is a beautiful doe too.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I love their color, so shiny and pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HEHEHEHE they are soooo cute!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww! I want sundgaus! Love the color!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------

